# Post your REAL picture... No makeup, no fancy *bs...



## Tyester (Aug 9, 2005)

And it looks I'll start.







This is the best I could do at 1am, drunk, and trying to take a picture. No, I'm not some wierdo here, I just know some of the admins and this probably the only time I'll be here.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 9, 2005)

fuck tye thats sexy


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 10, 2005)

heeeeyyyy ur hot!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 10, 2005)

I dig the aviators  

YOU! are still dangerous- but you can be my wingman ANYTIME.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Aug 10, 2005)

Your from austin?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 10, 2005)

Tye  I <3 you!!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 10, 2005)

Ohhhh


----------



## user4 (Aug 10, 2005)

niiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_I dig the aviators  

YOU! are still dangerous- but you can be my wingman ANYTIME.
_

 
BS, you can be mine...   


Hi Jessica!

And thank you everyone else... "Vous êtes tous de belles fleurs"
I didn't believe Janice when she told me about this thread.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 10, 2005)

damn- makes me wish I still had my aviators


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Aug 11, 2005)

haha cool picture - are you sunburnt or are you holding your breath?


----------



## Tyester (Aug 11, 2005)

Prolly a little bit of both.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2005)

umm... yeahh.... u'r HOT!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovin your website btw.. the bike is HAWT!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea Im quite partial the bike too.


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 17, 2007)

I bumped this thread because I want to see more pictures! So it took me a while to find one without makeup. I had to hunt through facebook. It's also kind of old, maybe from a year ago. Sorry it's from kind of far away. Also from 1AM and probably drunk. I think this was a power hour that I failed due to the beer being three day old Ice House =( =( Gross.


----------



## Jade (Aug 17, 2007)

This is moi. God I hope these aren't too big. This is as close to no makeup as your going to get from me. I usually wear alot more than these pics.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 17, 2007)

^ holy crap ur gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 18, 2007)

me before i decided to let go of relaxed hair...


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_





me before i decided to let go of relaxed hair...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice photo...


----------



## Hilly (Aug 18, 2007)

you're gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2007)

Yup. That's me. No makeup. Sweaty too.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 18, 2007)

I used to have quite a few no makeup pics but I deleted them, I guess.  Here is one that makes me laugh everytime I see it.  I like it.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 18, 2007)

This doesn't look like me eh?





Marie Lisa Smile


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 18, 2007)

All your ladies look beautiful with mu OR without mu! I love ya no matter what


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2007)

Oook I sorta cheated. I didn't take off my liner/mascara and the man snapped this of me as I was waking up. No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at me, LOL.






And this is the scurry freaking picture. This dates back to January of this year and I was hungover with smeared mascara + liner. I should've done the same as my friend in the pic and taken off my makeup, LOL.


----------



## red (Aug 19, 2007)

picture a bit grany as it was taken with the webcam. I have no lipstick on, no eyeshadow, just some residual mascara.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's a pix of mee and my cousin Sichan...


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol... we all are sure makeup fanatics! in our "bare" photos.. we all have on a bit of liner and lipgloss lollol


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's goes nothing.... bare faced except for some left-over mascara.





Be gentle!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_lol... we all are sure makeup fanatics! in our "bare" photos.. we all have on a bit of liner and lipgloss lollol_


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_









_

 
yea i was gonna say that... no one has balls enough to go without eyeliner or mascara and gloss!


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, I tried to find some closer photos. The limbo one makes me happy. In the picture with my friend I have the dark hair.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is my pic, summer '06.
I was blow drying my hair after a shower (so- no makeup whatsoever) and my boyfriend and his friends take my hairdryer and start blowing  in my face saying "this is how they do photo-shoots, you are a model" and snapping pics... ahhaha my big smile tells you it was fun and funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. I just realized my lips are shiny, so I probably have chopstick on.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 21, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEh!! Here it is!


----------



## frocher (Aug 21, 2007)

Ladies, and gentleman, you all look fabulous.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2007)

This is me on holiday in Cornwall.  I don't think I have any makeup.  Please be gentle.

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/b...g?t=1187707967


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 21, 2007)

I CANT believe I'm posting this..i took it about 5 minutes ago lol but i look like shitttttttt.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 21, 2007)

The last picture of me taken with no makeup...No wonder I look shy!




Taken last August on holiday in Italy, which explains the tan...Actually, I think I have some eyeliner smudged on the inner corners!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 21, 2007)

^ u shy?? NEVER!!!!


----------



## faifai (Aug 22, 2007)

no makeup at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just Vaseline on the lips. I was going to bed.


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 22, 2007)

no makeup, in natural light:


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 23, 2007)

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2007)

you're all so good looking even without makeup! i'm jealous.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

i must be feeling confident today because this posting of a makeup-free image is totally out of character for me...for obvious reasons.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 9, 2007)

u are all so brave...i dont even like looking in the mirror with no facepaints on!


----------



## makeupgal (Sep 14, 2007)

You cannot make this the "only time you'll be here".  We want to see you again you little hottie, you!  And no, I will NOT post a pic of myself with no makeup on.


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2007)

me with no make up what so ever


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 1, 2007)

Alert! Alert! Alert! Alert! 





 Please do as I say. Back away from the computer. I do repeat back away from the computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 VS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you see the differences? I look so nasty looking without make-up.. so Pale. The one with make-up I look a whole lot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you guys think?

I hate going somewhere without make-up.. Might scare the people.. Rawwr.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Oct 12, 2007)

my friend caught me half asleep... oooooh pimplessss


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 12, 2007)

me = sick as a DOG in this picture. AND had viral infections in BOTH eyes.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 12, 2007)

Well you still manage to look gorgeous! What lippy are you wearing?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 12, 2007)

It is an older Elizabeth Arden freebie color. I don't remember the name of it. :/ Sorry.


----------



## meiming (Oct 12, 2007)

I have tons of pics with no makeup...only started using it sparingly lately, but it was hard to find a decent one =P So...here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a picture of me back in Feb with my friend's new baby.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 12, 2007)

OHHHH my gosh!!! I can't believe im posting these...ugh i think i look fugly w/o makeup..that may have to do with the fact that ppl have asked me if i was sick when i didnt wear makeup...not so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oh well so i took these one nite rite b4 bed b/c thats the only time i dont have makeup on lol





ok this one i have contacts nd concealer nd sum face stuff on  my friend took it while i was on the phone grrr thats why i have that weird look on my face lmao


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_OHHHH my gosh!!! I can't believe im posting these...ugh i think i look fugly w/o makeup..that may have to do with the fact that ppl have asked me if i was sick when i didnt wear makeup...not so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oh well so i took these one nite rite b4 bed b/c thats the only time i dont have makeup on lol





ok this one i have contacts nd concealer nd sum face stuff on  my friend took it while i was on the phone grrr thats why i have that weird look on my face lmao



_

 

Are you kidding? You look beautiful - your eyes and lips are stunning!


----------



## Lizz (Oct 13, 2007)

Wiouthout makeup:





with:


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 13, 2007)

*Aw geeze, Jamie....OUCH!!!!!!!!  That eye looks like it's sore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Last week I was that sick, too...so I can relate...Ya still look perty, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_me = sick as a DOG in this picture. AND had viral infections in BOTH eyes.




_


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah it was REALLY bad. :/ Thank you.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 15, 2007)

i hate the fact that you all still look AMAZINGG without make up.....

grrr  =]


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 17, 2007)

^^I know!  We crack me up.. all worried and all these Specktra ladies are so damn cute!


----------



## Marmaladie (Oct 18, 2007)

This is me!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 18, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 30, 2007)

i took this off of my brother's macbook so the lighting is really poor!

so here i am, with no makeup on my face whatsoever.  y'all look so gorgeous without makeup i wish i looked as good (especially faifai dayam girl!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









UGH!


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belldandy13* 

 
_i took this off of my brother's macbook so the lighting is really poor!

so here i am, with no makeup on my face whatsoever.  y'all look so gorgeous without makeup i wish i looked as good (especially faifai dayam girl!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









UGH!_

 
I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about - you look stunning! A bit of bed head going on though


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2007)

belldandy13, you look gorgeous!


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 31, 2007)

hehehe thanks you gals are too generous!


----------



## meiming (Nov 9, 2007)

belldandy you are soo pretty. But I have to say, the computer glow gives your skin an unearthly/ghostly cast to me (not meant to be bad)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Nov 10, 2007)

i think i maybe had a little something on my eyes, but this is as good as it gets hehe


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh boy. I suppose if everyone else has the balls to put their bare nakeey pictures up, I can too. Took this pic the day after I got my hair done in September. Not a lick of makeup on...Brace yourselves...this could get ugly.  haha!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_i think i maybe had a little something on my eyes, but this is as good as it gets hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Gorgeous! You such an infectious smile, and really pretty eyes!!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_Oh boy. I suppose if everyone else has the balls to put their bare nakeey pictures up, I can too. Took this pic the day after I got my hair done in September. Not a lick of makeup on...Brace yourselves...this could get ugly.  haha!




_

 
You look gorgeous!


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2007)

That's me, back in january
No makeup, maybe some lipstick but that's it.
I'm not a fan of taking pictures but I did it back then because I just had my hair cut.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ivorygleam* 

 
_no makeup, in natural light:



_

 

soooo pretty


----------



## ivorygleam (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlite* 

 
_soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 12, 2007)

This is me with no makeup of even my hair done!! (except my bangs, you will never catch me w/ curly bangs) so yeah.. dont get too scared..


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

my skin is still pretty gross...but it's trying, so don't make too much fun.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_my skin is still pretty gross...but it's trying, so don't make too much fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

You 're so cute!!!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2007)

Everyone is so pretty in here


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2007)

VS.






Yeah....there's no wonder FedEx brings my packages to the wrong house.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 13, 2007)

I really had to dig to find a photo of me with NO makeup at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, I realized that I was makeup-free for most of my trip to Rome...too busy sightseeing to wear makeup!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliviaChristine* 

 
_I really had to dig to find a photo of me with NO makeup at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But, I realized that I was makeup-free for most of my trip to Rome...too busy sightseeing to wear makeup!




_

 

your skin is friggin' flawless.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 13, 2007)

Here I am nothing but sunscreen on my face.  I love lounging by the river


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





VS.






Yeah....there's no wonder FedEx brings my packages to the wrong house._

 
you look so sad in the "no makeup" picture


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2007)

I have no makeup on...that's enough to be sad about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nah, I had actually just gotten the camera and I was lying down reading the manual and took the picture using the timer feature.


----------



## fingie (Nov 14, 2007)

Just me & my colored contacts


----------



## DaisyPie (Nov 16, 2007)

Please excuse the fact I haven't even washed my hair let alone styled it.. and yes, it IS almost 3pm and yes I am STILL in my pajamas


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_





Just me & my colored contacts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YOURE GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Foxybronx (Nov 16, 2007)

Cute thread!

U ladies are hot with and without makeup


----------



## eulchen (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_Please excuse the fact I haven't even washed my hair let alone styled it.. and yes, it IS almost 3pm and yes I am STILL in my pajamas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
gosh, i do that too whenever i have a free day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look great!

lets see what my photobucket has to offer...







(clickable)

there ya go. one was made after hennaing my hair, the other before we went to see the simpsons movie at the cinema. guess which one is which.


----------



## fingie (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_YOURE GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Aww thanks babe, you're pretty foxy yourself


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_my skin is still pretty gross...but it's trying, so don't make too much fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

aww kimmy i think you look absolutely beautiful...you dont even need makeup!!


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 19, 2007)

Most recent with least amount of make-up. I have no camera T_T


----------



## trip75 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for the weird ghetto pose. Only pic I had that wasn't too ghastly. You guys all look so good with or without make up!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_And it looks I'll start.






This is the best I could do at 1am, drunk, and trying to take a picture. No, I'm not some wierdo here, I just know some of the admins and this probably the only time I'll be here._

 


that's hot


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 29, 2007)

this is me without makeup :| just lipgloss


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_this is me without makeup :| just lipgloss




_

 
WOW ! You've got gorgeous eyes !! 
I will never post pictures of myself without makeup, I'm sooo ugly !!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 29, 2007)

here's me without any mu on I just got out of bed lol I took this picture like a few months ago...


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 2, 2007)

I turned 37 In June 2007 You wouldnt think so though


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

NO makeup and all wet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SHIT! Big THANKS to the makeup GODS!!!
but I still love me


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a guitar. I was 40 here.....


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 10, 2007)

Try again......


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is me, without make up.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't always wear makeup so this is how i normally look. The only thing i'm wearing is lipgloss. 




(click to make larger)


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## woolyowl (Dec 26, 2007)

This was at Halloween, I had a full and CRAZY face of makeup on (like, covering my entire face with eyeshadow) and then washed the whole thing off...


----------



## macBARBIE (Jan 17, 2008)

great pics everyone!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok here I am with just wiped off  makeup  ...cracked lips , uneven skin, blemishes, and eyeliner residue ...hehe and im still smiling whatttttttttt ! lol











and with


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 29, 2008)

Only Mascara!


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Try again......_

 
I can't make it bigger. I bet you are gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2008)

Here you go ladies.

Shadows make it look like i have eyeshadow on, i really don't. Also just have vaseline on the lips. 

Clickable


----------



## jazza (Jan 31, 2008)

lol.


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 25, 2008)

In this pics i not wearing make-up; no mascara, foundation or even lipbalm
Sorry for the bad lighting but it was taken in my bathroom


​It may seem like i'm wearing some eyeshadow but thats just because of the lighting --> next pic proves it (was taken at the same time)


​Kiss-attack lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still gotta work on my skin though,
and sorry for my chubby hamster cheeks


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

God I love makeup lol

 Quote:










 
*puke*


----------



## Ciara (Feb 26, 2008)

PUKE?!?!!?  

Girl!!!  You are a natural beauty!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_PUKE?!?!!?  

Girl!!!  You are a natural beauty!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you know how it is, everyone is their own worst critic.


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 26, 2008)

GlamYOURUs you really have nothing to complain about, your face is gorgeous!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalFaery* 

 
_GlamYOURUs you really have nothing to complain about, your face is gorgeous!!_

 
Very sweet of you to say. *hug*


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree, you all are beautiful!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww thanks but I'm really not. My skin really sucks sometimes.


----------



## ncimfabulous (Feb 28, 2008)

just me hanging out, and i think this picture is hilarious so


F.P.S.O.A Future Porn Stars Of America


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone is beautiful


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 2, 2008)

puke? glamyourus, your beautiful, i'm jealous!!

I am the reason God invented makeup! lol


----------



## janelle (Mar 2, 2008)

A before and after... here goes!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 2, 2008)

Here ya go. My brows are wild in this one ( I got them shaped after that).

*poof*


----------



## pepe (Mar 2, 2008)

hi gals, you all look so lovely. Here I am to share my pics with u. Some of the pics are with a lil make up and some are absolutely bare. In one of them I look very horse facey, but what I'd do to share it with u lovelies.
P.S Notice my lil moustache in the b&w pic, yuckyyy.


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm the blondie.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 7, 2008)

Neither my hair or face are quite this shiny---it's light reflecting off the bathroom mirror


----------



## Rouaa (Mar 9, 2008)

me with no make up at all. And I'm not as angry as I look


----------



## embracephoto (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been missing in action on specktra, so let me make it up to you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just came back from a wonderful vacation in Viet Nam. One of the places that we visited was Nha Trang, Asia's best kept tropical secret. Clear and warm blue water, it's a place to be! 
Here are some pictures:

By the way, *Miss Universe 2008* will be held here in Nha Trang bay, so watch out for it everyone, (July 2008)!!!

As the clouds moved off:
photographs by TT of embracephoto.net 





photographs by TT of Embrace Photo by Travis Tran






The longest cable car across the sea in the world:
photographs by TT





We have our stories on our BLOG (link in signature)


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Only Mascara!








_

 
Wow, you're gorgeous! Do you have lipbalm on? (the shiny lips gave it away =P)


----------



## mintcollective1 (Mar 17, 2008)

haha, mom wouldn't let me wear makeup in this one...






this is me now...except my hairs black...no makeupless pic of that yet...too scary!  haha, its me on the left


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACJunkie57* 

 
_Wow, you're gorgeous! Do you have lipbalm on? (the shiny lips gave it away =P)_

 
Thank you! Most likely I have Burt's Bees because my lips get really chapped in fall/winter when the picture was taken.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 17, 2008)

I was on vacation and I just got back from swimming! so no make up whatsoever!

*I would be the girl on the right


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 27, 2008)

Me with no make-up at 9 am... after playing Warcraft for twenty hours almost non-stop.


----------



## Firebabe (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is a recent one I can proudly say I am almost 38 years old!!!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 27, 2008)

Fresh from the shower in the before shot.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_
Fresh from the shower in the before shot._

 
how did you get a crease?!! you have such beautiful skin even without makeup


----------



## ticklemethu (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_





Fresh from the shower in the before shot._

 

U have such NICE skin!!!! what is your skin care regimen?


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow I would say 95% of you that posted don't even need any foundation powders etc because most of you guys skin is already flawless. Just wasting ya'll money lol....I might post one laters idk.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 21, 2008)

Everyone's so lovely! I don't have a photo of myself without any make-up, but I don't have much on here:


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_how did you get a crease?!! you have such beautiful skin even without makeup_

 
I technically have half a crease...and the eyeshadows I used created the illusion of the other half making it look like one big crease.


----------



## theblackqueen (Apr 23, 2008)

That is the only non make up pic i have been able to find on my comp! :O Its older than the hills.
compare with:


----------



## pratbc (Apr 23, 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## pratbc (Apr 24, 2008)

Oops, I fixed it, here we go



OK, please be kind as this is my first picture post.

This is me and my finest creation ever taken about 3 months ago.....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 24, 2008)

I know it's supposed to be NO makeup, but hey, this is after a long day, with only mascara and lipstick on. AKA my everyday face. LOL ( I only really get a lot of color popping on weekends and special occasions)


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 24, 2008)

Ugh, not only bare-faced, but super cheesing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You girls are truly GORGEOUS by the way.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Ugh, not only bare-faced, but super cheesing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You girls are truly GORGEOUS by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You are so cute! You look a lot like my daughter's aunt.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Oops, I fixed it, here we go



OK, please be kind as this is my first picture post.

This is me and my finest creation ever taken about 3 months ago.....




_

 
OMG your sons supergorgeous n cute. He reminds me of my nephew..and hes in dubai Awww!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless lol!

And that shirt suits him. Young gentleman


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 4, 2008)

This post is FUN!

I just went through every picture I could find and this is the closest I can find of me with no makeup on. I think I'm just wearing lipgloss. I have around 10 years of pictures between my computers and it's pretty obvious that I've gone out of my way to NOT be photographed without makeup


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (May 5, 2008)

Goofy pic of me and the hubs at a castle in Germany.


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 9, 2008)

ok.. i found 2 pics of myself without make up one...
this one was the day after i gave birth to my son (oct. 29, 2007)




and this was when he was 4 days old...




please dont be too mean..


----------



## pratbc (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzKEL_RENEE* 

 
_ok.. i found 2 pics of myself without make up one...
this one was the day after i gave birth to my son (oct. 29, 2007)
....
please dont be too mean.._

 
OMG, I wish I looked half as good the day after I gave birth!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2008)

Wow you are brave to post after birth! You look gorgeous that way, I can't imagine what you look like without all the body stress of giving birth. 

Beautiful eyes, smile and hair! Ok you're just so pretty. 

Actually, all of the girls on in this thread don't need to wear makeup. Great skin, pretty eyes, lovely features... let's all thank our parents for the genes.


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 13, 2008)

wow.. i love you girls!! you are too nice...
*sorry the pics were so huge.. i didnt know til i came back to the thread..*

i guess my skin was better than because i had that "pregnancy glow," but shortly after I broke out with pimples and am now left with scars..

and i agree.. everyone on this thread is gorgeous without makeup!


----------



## User93 (May 13, 2008)

_mmm you're so cute and beautiful_


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 15, 2008)

Agreed! You are gorgeous and your son is sooooo cute, awww look at those dark big eyes. <3


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 16, 2008)

aww.. thanks... hes gotten so big.. theres a pic in my profile of him if anyone is interested...


----------



## trollydolly (May 25, 2008)

me without any makeup at the airport last month. thank god for makeup!


----------



## User93 (May 26, 2008)

love the background, but lol.. i spoiled a nice pic with my no-make-up-on face. hehe


----------



## Paramnesia (May 28, 2008)

hmmm wow it has been tough trying to find a picture without MU. 
Here is one from a couple years ago, I really like this pic except for the regrowth. I should get some photoshop wizz to fix that for me lol.






My skin is worse than that.

Here are a few older pictures (lol at the underwear behind me)





Here's a pic from xmas lol I'm a weirdo and thats my bro, hes better looking irl.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the only one I've got - of me bare faced and my honey on our trip to Vienna last summer, it was so hot and  we had such a busy schedule so I just couldn't be arsed with all the make up hassle.
Got brown hair with highlights now, beats banana blonde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (-on me of course!)


----------



## adela88 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is me...home from a night out; makeup is all smudged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dont know why i was so mad looking, i was so tired.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is My makeup less face & Gross hair lol it's b/4 my morning rituals =)  No make up at all. I have permanent eyeliner so  thats always there


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 21, 2008)

ok,
after many hours of searching, i finally found one from 2 odd years ago.
here we go.
shield your eyes, you may go blind >.<


----------



## Nessy (Jun 21, 2008)

So this is me without makeup, this is really the only one i could find which i would put up all the rest are really bad, My bf caught me of guard lol and it was very windy. Hope its ok





Nessy xx


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_this is me...home from a night out; makeup is all smudged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dont know why i was so mad looking, i was so tired.




_

 





 Are you a model?


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 22, 2008)

Alrighty, here's me without makeup. Ugh, so many freckles lol.


----------



## adela88 (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_





 Are you a model?_

 
im 5'9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do like my junk food so noo im not lol


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 27, 2008)

i dont think i posted a pic of me completely bare (did post a pic with lip gloss and mascara on i think)

so here's me completely makeup free. Im not too pale! just the flash


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok well this first one is me with no make up on a greasey hair to boot!





and this is me with my hubby who managed to look fantastic and i look like poop!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 30, 2008)

_mzKEL_RENEE- you look greaaaaaat!

This is me:





_


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 13, 2008)

UGHHHHH. 

Vs.






I got in a fight with a cotton candy machine :3


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 13, 2008)

**sorry had to delete!**


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 13, 2008)

lol I can't believe I didn't partake in this one yet.

Showing off my lovely sunburn






and here's another one i like. 






I have some many random hilarious ones but I don't want to spam this thread to badly.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 13, 2008)

Me, in the "buff"...





Don't mind the spot on the couch behind me... I have a pixel out of my cam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lol


----------



## hr44 (Jul 13, 2008)

In my naked face!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## entyce08 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_God I love makeup lol



*puke*_

 

How cute you look just like you avatar pic but with long hair and a tan....i love it!!!! you look great without make-up.......off to find a pic of w/o my mask.......


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wearing kohl liner here
youll never ever see me without that


----------



## Monsy (Jul 22, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## SexyVixenSF (Jul 22, 2008)

this is me..best pic I have of me at work w/o makeup

Sorry for the bad lighting...its a camera phone pic
I am actually a med/dark brunette

I can post a better one when I get home LOL


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 22, 2008)

I love it!! You look great..... like a saucy librarian! (totally meant in a good way!!)


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh god...i hate my bare face without make up >.< here's mine.

darn ugly without make up >.<


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 6, 2008)

Hair's a little longer now, but that's me minus makeup. Webcam washed out my color bigtime. I figure my hair is my defining feature anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now:


----------



## spencoh (Aug 9, 2008)

i dont know why it bothers me so much that 90% of the ladies in here actually said "heres me with NO makeup!"  and there they are, full makeup on. hahahahahaha

why even post if you arent going to follow ze rules?


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

Last year, sunscreen only. And the shades! It's a waterfall behind us. The blonde is my BFF.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## NutMeg (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_i dont know why it bothers me so much that 90% of the ladies in here actually said "heres me with NO makeup!"  and there they are, full makeup on. hahahahahaha

why even post if you arent going to follow ze rules?_

 
I was trying to think of a non bitchy way to say it, but you said it first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, no prob if you aren't comfortable posting with a bare face, but we can tell the difference. It is nice to see pics of lots of different people though. I like looking at faces, they're interesting.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

ITA.. eyeliner is eyeliner. and that's makeup. i don't care if we'll "never see you without it"... obviously when you wake up in the morning, unless it's tattooed on, that's not what you look like with your NO MAKEUP NO BULLSHIT thing... so yeah i think it's silly too that so many are posting with just a little makeup


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 26, 2008)

In my picture I had just taken my makeup off, so there were tiny remnants of mascara and eyeliner... xD But nothing else but chapstick!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 29, 2008)

Back when I had red hair! Absoloutely no makeup at all (this was the start of a tutorial) :]






I feel lucky that I don't feel the NEED to wear makeup, like so many of you ladies seem to, saying you're ugly without it and such :/ I'm comfortable in my skin all the time.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 29, 2008)

It makes me sort of sad how so many of you say you look gross or puke-inducing without makeup. You're all gorgeous, it's sad how you feel disgusted by your natural faces


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Ew. Yuck. Me without make-up. Nothing at all. No mascara.. no gloss.. not even eyeliner.
Now look at my avvie to the left.

Now you know why I use make-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Summer camp! Still no make-up AT ALL.





A little bit of gloss makes SO much difference. O_O


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ i like ur no make up face! reminds me of grace park of battlestar galactica


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ No waaaaaay. NOOO waaaaaaaaaay. Hahaha. She's way prettier than I am.


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ Well, I don't know about that... never seen her without make up!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 2, 2008)

cool thread! y'all are beautiful


----------



## Traversant (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## melozburngr (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_





Hair's a little longer now, but that's me minus makeup. Webcam washed out my color bigtime. I figure my hair is my defining feature anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now:



_

 


What products do you use on your hair?!


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 7, 2008)

No Makeup









With Makeup


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

This is me wiht no make up






and these are wiht very little make up (foundation, powder maybe mascara)










all that was when my skin wasn't as grose as it is now


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_This is me wiht no make up



_

 
you have fabulous skin.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

This one's especially harsh, since it's a crummy webcam pic, but here's me fresh from the shower, without even covering up the redness:






It makes me appreciate makeup all the more!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you have fabulous skin._

 
No I don't. It just looks so much better in that photo than it does IRL and whn that pic was taken my skin had a better phase going on, now it's gotten worse again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But thank you all the same for making me feel better <3


----------



## mysteryflavored (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_What products do you use on your hair?!_

 
Lately I've been loving Kinky-Curly products (watch that site, my picture will be up there soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but for a more extensive response (because there's so much more to it), you can PM me or look me up on naturallycurly.com (also mysteryflavored there).


----------



## Jennilyn (Dec 18, 2008)

no makeup whatsoever. 




I'm about to put on makeup here though hahaha 




thank god my skin has cleared up now!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 19, 2008)

until all the damn red marks on my face are gone, i refuse to take a picture of myself without makeup. everyone's got such nice clear skin. i wish mine would go back to how it was when i was 13!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 19, 2008)

these are slightly edited but it's not SOOO major





mascara only











DDX


----------



## tottycat (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, here's my naked face, and my face with concealer and powder--and please remember that I'm 50 years old and that there has been no photoshpping involved!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 17, 2009)

Me(and my youngest)


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 20, 2009)

This is me..no makeup, no eyebrows, freckles in full effect, God help you all. I had just given Nayelli her very first bath ever, so this pic is about uh....14 months old.


----------



## SparkleShimmer (Jan 20, 2009)

You are BEAUTIFUL without makeup. Cute freckles and your eyes are so pretty. You have that natural beauty thing,  for sure. "Maybe she's born with it"-Look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The baby girl is preccccccccious!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

Me just yesterday...Bare ass ugly faced! I wear so little makeup these days...I need to get inspired somehow! Maybe posting this photo will do it


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

Tish you are suchhhh a hottie


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 1, 2009)

Tish...you are so naturally cute! especially when you SMILE


----------



## Delerium (Feb 2, 2009)

Here we go...under eye circles and all...no worries!!


----------



## User35 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is the real deal girls. Casual fridays at a training session. No ballistic vest, duty belt , or makeup ( makeup was never allowed in the sheriff's academy). And yes I missed a button on my camis...lol this is goofy me at my most natural state lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^ Love the dimples you look gorg


----------



## User35 (Feb 2, 2009)

aww thanks pal !


----------



## macfabulous (Feb 2, 2009)

first thing on Christmas morning, eugh so pasty lol


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

Tish gimme your eyes!! they're so pretty!!

this is just a pic i took on the iMac here at work a couple weeks ago


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^ Pretty girl ...love the hat!


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww scary!


----------



## entyce08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is me with nothing chapstick!


----------



## mtrimier (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay. This is me in Ginza with my stepfather.


----------



## entyce08 (Feb 4, 2009)

I know I'm so greedy.....But that food looks so good!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_Okay. This is me in Ginza with my stepfather. 




_


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 24, 2009)

This is me before work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Sorry about the scary size!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ You look pretty and like you have full makeup on


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 24, 2009)

Aww thanx im just wearing a bit of blush,eyeshadow, mascara and gloss.  I'm not brave enough to go fully bare faced lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ LOL that is full makeup for me .....Come on go bare like the rest of us..I bet you look just as  beautiful


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2009)

this is me completely barefaced... and my hair is not done or anything either! me in my completely natural state! i hate teh dis-colouration around my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ignore my hubby's random but oh so amazing facial expression! he thought he was a pirate!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 24, 2009)

You all look so beautiful!  Maybe one day I'll work up the courage to post one of me without makeup on!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeesh, I'm a posting fool today. First a red lip and now no makeup at all, you ladies are killing me. You might not want to scroll up to fast, but because I love you....





I don't have any money, so don't even try to use this for blackmail!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Yeesh, I'm a posting fool today. First a red lip and now no makeup at all, you ladies are killing me. You might not want to scroll up to fast, but because I love you....





I don't have any money, so don't even try to use this for blackmail!_

 

Great Skin!!!! You look just as good without makeup!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





this is me completely barefaced... and my hair is not done or anything either! me in my completely natural state! i hate teh dis-colouration around my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ignore my hubby's random but oh so amazing facial expression! he thought he was a pirate!_

 
You look great!!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll post better pictures later.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, why not?

Here I am right after removing all that crazy dark makeup from my last FOTD!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ Your skin is beautiful!!!! You look great!


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ LOL that is full makeup for me .....Come on go bare like the rest of us..I bet you look just as beautiful_

 
Aww well if you put it like that, i will post a pic tonight after ive had my bath


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 25, 2009)

Durrrrr. Updated pics:





With no makeup on, and my hair just dry out of the shower. YES, I know it's HUGE. I could lose a puppy in my hair when it's not done... at least I never have to worry about volume LOL.





No makeup on D: Just moisturizer. But my hair IS done in this pic... well, kinda.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 25, 2009)

I decided to be brave and post mine this is pre clinique trauma i dont even thinkmy face is back to normal yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bottom being a bridezilla


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^laguayaca ~muy bonita!~
bottom pic: being a bridezilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You do look pissed off!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ She does...Pissed but Pretty!! LOL


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 25, 2009)

lol im glad its over weddings are craazzyy....thank you ladies


----------



## kimmy (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_





This is the real deal girls. Casual fridays at a training session. No ballistic vest, duty belt , or makeup ( makeup was never allowed in the sheriff's academy). And yes I missed a button on my camis...lol this is goofy me at my most natural state lol._

 
oh, the memories (and scars to remind me of...!) i have at that damned place. i love it!

also, a new one of me sans makeup:


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^ you look great!!! I love seeing beautiful women comfortable in their own skin ...looking fabulous without makeup!!!


----------



## Urbana (Feb 27, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## User35 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_oh, the memories (and scars to remind me of...!) i have at that damned place. i love it!

also, a new one of me sans makeup:



_

 
I know good ol BCTC...I freaking miss it sometimes!! I had so many good friends and memories there. living in the dorms was a blast, well except for the plumbing problems and the mosqitoes in the summer. 

I miss it


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok here's me with VERY little makeup on (I think maybe foundation and a little bit of concealer under my eyes - that's it). Most of my friends haven't seen me with this little makeup on.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

i'd say, 60% of the time, i look like this:





scary, i know


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

My GOD!! That face is so not becoming...But you are still beautiful with flawless skin!


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, this is me. With absolutely NO makeup on of any sort, without having done my hair . . . just me, recently out of the shower, hanging around my house. I took this photo myself, about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ Love your freckles...you have great skin!


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Love your freckles...you have great skin!_

 
Awww, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love my freckles, too, except that they are so dark right beneath my eyes. I generally try for really light foundation so that my freckles show through on my cheeks, but have to lay on quite a bit of concealer underneath my eyes to brighten that area up.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Everyone is so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's mine, I look so young without make-up.
I still have the slightest bit of eyeliner underneath my eyelids, for some reason no matter how much I tried to remove it with my Body Shop remover it wouldn't budge.


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Mar 23, 2009)

I just ran into this thread right now. & Everyone looks super gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dare share mine:




Before jumping in the pool on my 17th birthday weekend. 




& a more recent one taken about a month ago at the age of 18. [:
Sorry if these are huge btw! D:


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 23, 2009)

i bring ye two, both old from when i was blonde. 

first one, taken by my ex (ugh) when i was snuggling in bed. check out them bags!






second, i have a teeeeeny bit of mascara on.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Caroline I love your makeup...But I must say you are gorgeous bare-faced!!! Seriously!!! You do not need makeup at all


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 23, 2009)

^I agree with Tish!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 23, 2009)

Me with only eyebrows on, on a VERY VERY good skin day. That's the closest thing I have to no makeup saved on my computer right now :3


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 23, 2009)

aww thank you loves! i wish my skin was still like that haha


----------



## emmy282 (May 12, 2009)

Me with no make up at all... Sorry about the hair! (And the sour look!!!)


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

Very minimal makeup.. concealer, translucent powder and a bit of Myth methinks. No blush, gaaaah D:


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

Tahti, you are gorgeous!

Caroline, i agree with Tish you look beautiful.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 12, 2009)

this is after being woken up to watch the Olympics...


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 16, 2009)

Clearly tired... lol


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 18, 2009)

so many of you girls are so pretty without all your makeup, honestly, a lot of you i prefer WITHOUT it! 

i guess ill run the risk of posting my bareface lolllllll i have nothing on, not even moisturizer, my hairs not even done, i let it air dry after the shower. beeeeeeee gentleeeeeeeeeeee! :|


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Are you freaking kidding me? You're adorable. ...and I think your hair looks awesome, too. Pretty lady..no risk in posting that, you're beautiful.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 18, 2009)

^ ita. you're so gorgeous it hurts D:


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_so many of you girls are so pretty without all your makeup, honestly, a lot of you i prefer WITHOUT it! 

i guess ill run the risk of posting my bareface lolllllll i have nothing on, not even moisturizer, my hairs not even done, i let it air dry after the shower. beeeeeeee gentleeeeeeeeeeee! :|




_

 
You are so gorgeous!  Flawless skin...I'm jealous!


----------



## User35 (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah olddcasettes you look hot ! That pic reminds me of shakira.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 18, 2009)

wow, lol thank you! i really wish i had more eyebrows though, i need to put the tweezers down.... tweezing really does get addicting though, am i right?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 18, 2009)

Me fresh out of the shower...you can thank the husband for this unadorned picture...








BTW, you girls look hot with or without makeup on!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 19, 2009)

^ awww


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_wow, lol thank you! i really wish i had more eyebrows though, i need to put the tweezers down.... tweezing really does get addicting though, am i right?_

 
You're absolutely right...you tweeze for the first time, and you look good...you like it...so the next time you think "I'll just get a couple extra strays..."...and before you know it, you're getting them tattooed on your face, cuz tweezing is like a crack addiction.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is my bare face!! .. 







Ok.. But really.............






And as a total coincidence, I have on the same jersey in the next pic.. A bit of smudged eyeliner in the next one.. I'd literally just woken up and was waiting on my bf to wake up.. Sooo.. Naturally.. Pictures!






For a school trip - I know it looks like I have on makeup here, but I assure you I don't, I'd just taken a shower!


----------



## eskae (Jun 19, 2009)

If there's one thing I learned from this thread it's that if you own and wear makeup and you're a mac addict, you have GORGEOUS skin!! Honestly you are all so naturally beautiful!


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 19, 2009)

My face back in August 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/p...5/index10.html

It got way worse from then bad because of a hormonal inbalance I had

Heres my face now after basically not using foundation for a month and now only using it to conceal because i have no concealer. Drinking lots of water and I also starter using a lotion to remove the acne scars a couple weeks ago! 
Im no longer ashamed to be seen without makeup but you still cant see me without brows LOL they are non existant!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Here is my bare face!! .. 







Ok.. But really.............






And as a total coincidence, I have on the same jersey in the next pic.. A bit of smudged eyeliner in the next one.. I'd literally just woken up and was waiting on my bf to wake up.. Sooo.. Naturally.. Pictures!






For a school trip - I know it looks like I have on makeup here, but I assure you I don't, I'd just taken a shower! 








_

 
Pack up all your MAC and send it to me...you don't need it at all!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Pack up all your MAC and send it to me...you don't need it at all!!!!_

 
Hehehe.. Awww Tishh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are too sweet's the first pic that got you, huh?  ..


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Laurie: You are gorgeous!!! Amazing skin...jealous lolz


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 19, 2009)

^ EXACTLY! and i just did that last night! UGH but its insane what difference one hair can really make to your shape


----------



## Laurie (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ Like you should talk! I think you are beautiful and I adore all your FOTD's and I crushed on you even more when I saw your post in this thread!!


----------



## NANA (Jun 20, 2009)

You ladies look lovely even without any makeup on!  You guys have motivated me to search for a picture with no makeup.  It was hard but I did find one from my trip to Puerto Rico about 2 years ago.  I only have on sunscreen and filled in my brows a bit.  Gosh, I miss my long hair


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 22, 2009)

awww ^ adorable, all you girls above, really


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewinglessbird* 

 
_





Clearly tired... lol_

 
o_0

You seem to have mascara and liner on girl, that's cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus, we can't see the half of your face!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 23, 2009)

^ That's because I AM wearing eyeliner. I had misread the point of this thread when I posted this picture.


----------



## Willa (Jun 23, 2009)

I see girl, I see


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 23, 2009)

Accidentally ran in this topic... everyone look pretty even without makeup.





No makeup scary look feature my auntie's dog.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 25, 2009)

So I'm still trying to get my face back to normal after I was burned a few months ago (cooking with oil) and then the healing cream gave me bad acne.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 27, 2009)

I am cheating.  My brows are done.  I do have on lipgloss and I think I have on foundation.  It still looks pretty naked, though.


----------



## User27 (Jun 27, 2009)

****


----------



## aziajs (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I have always wondered about the pic you used. I clicked your blog ages ago from the MUA who did Rihanna's make up to your 2 part videos for tending to eyebrows and you're gorgeous. If it wasn't fot your vids, I'd be messing up after my threading gets done and you taught me how to get it right when I was flucking it all up. Many thank yous and it's nice to see who was my teacher. XD_

 
LOL....the pic I used for my last avatar?  That was Kim Kardashian.  I just really liked that pic.  I always switch up my avatar.  Sometimes it's a pic of me, sometimes it's a pic of someone else.

Thank you!  And thank you for checking out the blog!  I'm so glad it was helpful.


----------



## krijsten (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh..

















I remember the day of that second picture. I looked at my face and felt so weird.. NO MASCARA.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 1, 2009)

This is me without any make-up. I had just scrubbed it all off and slathered my face up with moisturizer. I'm suffering from a bit of spaz face in this photo.


----------



## widdershins (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_This is me without any make-up. I had just scrubbed it all off and slathered my face up with moisturizer. I'm suffering from a bit of spaz face in this photo.





_

 

You are so pretty! You don't need makeup at all. And I LOVE your quote from the Mighty Boosh. Haha I looooved that episode.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 4, 2009)

Aw, thanks. 


It is such a great episode, but I think every episode of that show is awesome.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2009)

i have to say that everybody looks just as pretty as when they have make up on!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, I'm adoring everyone with their natural beauty! Everyone's still so pretty without all the make-up!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 10, 2009)

Is Krisjen eating cerel out of  measuring cup?!?! LOL I eat mine out of a cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




100% no makeup this was before I even started weaing it, anyway...
I put this pic around 2008, I was 18


----------



## JohnGabrikh (Jul 20, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 5, 2009)

.....


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

I tend to be wearing slim to none makeup while the boyfriends around, he prefers no makeup whatsoever. But anyyyyways, here goes.






And one of me and the boy, also no makeup.


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 10, 2009)

Here goes...


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 11, 2009)

its me and my fiance





in central park.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 11, 2009)

^ your skin is beautiful


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

So heres me without ANY make up. Heh i wanted to join in the fun


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for the thanks hunny, i think everyone looks really pretty without make up, my boy friend always says i dont need it, but i enjoy it so much!!! so much fun


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 21, 2009)

This is from last night no make-up not even concealer and the hair isnt done but I went out for Margarita's got to love those damn strawberry margaritas with tripple sec and patron!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

ahh...Im scary with out makeup. Here is a picture with me and my baby cakes.


----------



## Willa (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a more recent picture of me without makeup, in France, full of freckles


----------



## GlitterGeet (Oct 6, 2009)

This is meeeeeeeee. Minus everything. I do have chapstick on though. =) 
Kinda weird to post w/out my eyes intensely done but this is how I look w/ the nakie face. =P


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 6, 2009)

Gah, everyone is equally gorgeous with or without makeup!  Beautiful skin, beautiful smiles!


----------



## cindiaz (Oct 6, 2009)

This is me and the first time that i post a picture without makeup


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 7, 2009)

i need to remember to do this. You girls all look great


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 10, 2009)

ok, I finally got to this. Took this pic this morning right after breakfast haha. I don't mind my naked face, lol! I don't have the best skin though...my cheeks always look kinda pink :/


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 13, 2009)

A bit old. My hair's black now.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't see Tyester's picture. It won't show up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna see it!!!!! especially since everyone is saying how hot he/she is!!! LOL. someone please repost it!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 23, 2009)

me feeling naked with no makeup!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 23, 2009)

Me minus makeup.


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

Everybody here is *SO* gorgeous with a bare face. I even think some of you look younger without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 16, 2010)

Naked face at the pond!! Hair also not straightened! Eeep!


----------



## BlushKrush (Mar 8, 2010)

omgggg I can't believe iam doing this! no makeup at all....


----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

Geez, everyone here is SO beautiful without makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow!







This is the only one I can find atm- last year on Christmas.


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 12, 2010)

Me rocking my favorite hairstyle on a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to say it took me a good 10 minutes of trawling through pictures to find one!




This is my boyfriend and I last year after he'd just brought me home from the airport and received gifts from me! I'd been in Australia for 2 weeks


----------



## love_and_hate (May 20, 2010)

I have a few, but this was the only one I could find with my current hair colour.


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

Just before i started to put on makeup! Decided to sneak a snapshot!


----------

